# Camping on Board Italy-Greece Ferries



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody uses the Camping on Board facility on the Italy - Greece crossing this year I would appreciate some feedback please.

1 Did you book in advance if so who with.

2 Have you used the Camping on Board before.

3 Which ferry line/route did you use and what time of the year.

4 Did you have any problems at the departure port.

5 Did you have any problems at the arrival port.

6 What were conditions like on the camper deck, were there showers/toilets/hook ups available.

7 If you were unable to use the camper deck due to bad weather were you offered the option of a cabin.

8 If you were towing a trailer did you take it on the camper deck with you.

9 Any comments/observations you would like to make on the crossing not covered by the above.

Many thanks & safe travelling.

Don


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Don 
we sailed from Ancona to Patras by Superfast. The camp aboard was available at the time. There are limited hook-ups but showers and toilet were available.It was just an extension of the main car deck. You can't use gas to cook, I used an electric kettle for drinks the restaurants on board was very reasonable.
BEWARE it is like an old style Le Mans start at the port.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don;

We are considering using Superfast Ancona - Patras this year (yep, changed our minds again  ) and would be interested about info on this crossing (thanks bigfoot so far) and whether its best to book or just turn up. Also, an open return seems to be the same price as booking both ways.

Info from 2 previous trips for your questionaire.....

1 Did you book in advance if so who with.

Yes, both times with Viamare

2 Have you used the Camping on Board before. 

Yes, all 4 crossings

3 Which ferry line/route did you use and what time of the year.

May01 Minoan, MV Erotokritos Venice/Patras Out. Jun01 MV Pasiphae - Patras/Venice Rtn
Apr02 Minoan again, MV Oceanus Venice/Igoumenitsa Out. May02 MV Pasiphae Patras/Venice Rtn.

4 Did you have any problems at the departure port. 

Not problems as such, you just need to get used to total organised chaos, at both Venice and Patras. No queueing system, absolutely no organisation. On the second return at Patras all the vehicles waiting for the ferry were at the top end of the port as instructed but the ship appeared at the other end about 1/2 mile away, picture several hundred vehicles all rushing to the other end of the port to be first on the ship for a good spot. Great fun.

5 Did you have any problems at the arrival port.

No, but once again its just a free for all on leaving the ship, every man for himself. 

6 What were conditions like on the camper deck, were there showers/toilets/hook ups available.

Showers/toilets and hook up available no problems on all crossings
1st trip was idlyllic with a sea view both ways, although ship broke down on way out and we had to transfer ships at Corfu. Return was one we'll never forget, arriving at Venice in the morning mist.
2nd trip Ok on the way out but not so good on the return, parked in the middle next to the funnel and wedged beteen 2x artics, horrendous engine noise until we got to Corfu, then they moved us after an unsuccesful attempt to get a cabin as compensation.

7 If you were unable to use the camper deck due to bad weather were you offered the option of a cabin.

Weather was fine on both trips 

8 If you were towing a trailer did you take it on the camper deck with you. 

n/a

9 Any comments/observations you would like to make on the crossing not covered by the above. 

Overall, camping on board sounds great, but its not always the the idylic picture the ferry company will have you believe. Minoan are OK, but totally disinterested when you have any problems which is why we may try Superfast this year. Its survival of the fittest boarding the ship and if you're unlucky be prepared to be shoved in the middle of the ship with no sea view next to a grubby artic. If it looks like this is happening next time we board I'm seriously considering bribing a deck hand for a good spot.
Having said all that, it still a great adventure and we're up for it again this year


pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bigfoot,

Thanks for the inf.

Hi Pete,

Thanks for the input. I'm gathering info for an article on the Camping on Board.

Over the years we have used the four Italian ports and the two Greek ones.

We found Ancona to be the worst for access taking anything up to 1 hour to get from the Autostrada to the port and vice versa. We used the port in April 04 on the sailing from Patras. I'd hate to think what it would be like in the high season or at holiday times.

The port is very crowded and there is very little space for parking as you can see by the pics it's surrounded by the old town.




























What time of the year will you be travelling?

If you use Ancona Port leave yourselves plenty of time to check in.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We dock in Calais on the evening of the 29th Aug so will probably be down at Ancona about a week later and back to Calais for a return crossing pm on 4th Oct.

I've always booked with Viamare before, what do you reckon about just turning up and booking at the port, is the price about the same? That would give us flexibility for the journey down but the last time we had an open return we had to queue for ages to get the ticket, i'm not a fan of queueing :evil: .

pete


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Another question to add*

Very interested in the replies to this thread as contemplating winter in Greece, inspired by MagBaz website as opposed to joining the herd down to Spain...

One more question - has anyone done this ie. ferry to Greece, with dogs??

Before you all say I am mad, i have found a web forum for brits going to greece/ the islands via ferry in cars, for long holidays or to live and loads of them have taken dogs with no problem......guess that answers my question, but always interested in the MHF view.

Thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Book outward with Viamare. Ensure you have someone who is quite nimble to get out once parked, (Really as you rool to a halt!!), up on deck with your hook up,not enough to go round. They are located on the sides of the vessel, just by the showers and toilets. The crossing leaves at about 6pm and arrives in Patras at about 4pm. If you can take dogs no problem as you can return to them in the van at anytime.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> We dock in Calais on the evening of the 29th Aug so will probably be down at Ancona about a week later and back to Calais for a return crossing pm on 4th Oct.
> 
> I've always booked with Viamare before, what do you reckon about just turning up and booking at the port, is the price about the same? That would give us flexibility for the journey down but the last time we had an open return we had to queue for ages to get the ticket, i'm not a fan of queueing :evil: .
> 
> pete


Pete,

I've never been that time of the year so I can't comment but I would be inclined to book at least the outward leg.

With the increase of motorhomes more people are going further to get away from the chaos in Spain and Portugal.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, an open return looks favourite.

I've had a look on the superfast site and an open return (m/h <6mtrs + 2 adults camping on board) comes to €426, anyone know of any better deals with other websites?

Houseboatdream;
While I was on the superfast site I checked about dogs, shouldn't be a problem, have a look at this link....

http://64.239.60.141/Adriatic/English/footer/aen_forpassengers.aspx

There were quite a few with dogs in their vans on the Minoan routes so no probs if you want to travel with them as well.

While i'm at it, there is a problem with stray cats and dogs in Greece, just so you're aware. There was another thread about this, i'll see if I can find it.

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Another question to add*



houseboatdream said:


> Very interested in the replies to this thread as contemplating winter in Greece, inspired by MagBaz website as opposed to joining the herd down to Spain...
> 
> One more question - has anyone done this ie. ferry to Greece, with dogs??
> 
> ...


The last time we wintered in Turkey (Jan 06) we shared the camper deck between Italy and Greece with Margaret & Barry (Magbaz) as you can see the deck was not exactly crowded.










You are a bit limited for options in the winter as the Camping on Board officially runs from the 1st April to 31 October each year.

Superfast and Minoan stick to the letter of the law. I'm not sure about ANEK Lines

The others turn a blind eye. Here are your options for the winter.

Brindisi to Igoumenitsa (Agoudimos Line) http://tinyurl.com/y47t4b

Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras (My Way Ferries) http://tinyurl.com/34mn53

Bari to Igoumenitsa (Ventoris Ferries) http://tinyurl.com/39xd7s

Don't try and book with Viamare as they will tell you there is no Camper on Board in the winter.

We have always bought the tickets at the port in winter, so you should not have a problem.

Don't expect to find Magbaz in Greece next winter there are off elsewhere.

If you need any further info get back to me.

Don


----------



## 102893 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here we are currently ON the Minoan farries "Ikarus Palace" somewhere onroute between Ancona and Patras on a Monday evening. Would back up all as above - organised chaos at the port, but not too bad. We are in an Autotrail Arapaho, so not a small van by any means and we were asked to arrive early - in fact we arrived several hours before, parked up on the lane and just kicked around the port for half a day. The camping deck is just a car deck, but with electric points that drop down from the roof to hook onto, plus showers and loos jsut like any overnight ferry available - good and clean. Unfortunately we detected a problem with the electric supply so decided not to hook up and cannot put the gas on, but we do have a sea view ).

The camper behind us had requested a window sea view on their check in and they have it to.


We only booked the day before yesterday, ringing on the mobile from Venice (who had no availability for about 8 day) but the availability from Ancona was no probls.

Go for it ... & happy travelling.


----------

